# Amplificador  bulbos (valvulas al vacio, tube) a amplificador de guitarra



## davidbroo (Dic 23, 2008)

tengo un amplificador pilotone de bulbos (valvulas al vacio, tube), lo que quiero es conectarle una guitarra y que me saque el sonido caracteristico de los bulbos a un amplificador qu tengo que no es de bulbos, este amplificador pilotone tiene entrada rca entonces conectaria la guitarra a este por medio de un adaptador, la salida de este amplificador sale para cables de bocinas entonces le adaptaria un plug para poder conectarlo al amplificador de guitarra... entonces mi duda es que los 2 son amplificador y por lo tanto conectarlos seria algo que me dijeron podrian dañarse los 2, entonces que podria hacer?     el amplificador de guitarra que tengo es de 150 a 8ohms  , el pilotone no se muy bien pero es leve su poder este originalmente es para un sistema de audio en casa pero yo lo quiero para lo que antes describi, agradeceria su ayuda!


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 27, 2008)

Primero un amplificador de válvulas, si lo conectases a uno de transistores (que es lo que quieres decir), no puedes hacerlo así como así, el desconocimiento nos hace pensar en cosas dudosas.
Si conectas un amplificador de Válvulas al de transistores (suponiendo que lo supieras hacer), te sonaría a transistores, ya que el sonido valvular se consigue sobre todo en al paso final, ya que la válvula suprime una serie de armónicos que el transistor no, porque es más lineal y los amplifica todos. Y tendrias que hacer una serie de adaptaciones para pasar de una baja impedancia que es la salida de altavoces a la entrada de tu amplificador a transistores, que puede ser según entradas de media o alta impedancia.
Antonio.


----------



## davidbroo (Dic 28, 2008)

la salida del amplificador de bulbos es para cable de bocina(negro,rojo) el negro va coenctado a tierra(0)  y el rojo lo puedes conectar a (2,4,8,16,ohms) , entonces conectando a mayor ohms se lograria el objetivo?  el amplificador de transistor es a 8 ohms , agradeceria tu ayuda de nuevo, saludos!


----------



## davidbroo (Dic 28, 2008)

la salida del amplificador de bulbos es para cable de bocina(negro,rojo) el negro va coenctado a tierra(0) y el rojo lo puedes conectar a (2,4,8,16,ohms) , entonces conectando a mayor ohms se lograria el objetivo? el amplificador de transistor es a 8 ohms , agradeceria tu ayuda de nuevo, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2008)

Lo que quieres hacer *NO* se puede hacer en forma directa.
*SI* podrías sacar una señal desde dentro del amplificador de válvulas, específicamente desde el previo de este y enviar esta señal a una entrada del transistorizado, esto te dará "Algo" de sonido valvular y la potencia del transistorizado.


----------

